# Florida Doctors Worst in Accepting Pharmaceutical Company Payoffs to Push Drugs



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2013)

_Other states are doing this too, but it appears that Florida doctors are the worst, due to all the retirees their using their health services...
_
In roughly a year, almost $60 million dollars of payments have been made to healthcare practitioners and hospitals in Florida. Payments were made by Pfizer, Eli Lily, GlaxoSmithKline, AstraZeneca, Cephalon, Allergan, Novartis, Merck, and Johnson & Johnson. Over $760 million worth of payments were made across the country by 12 companies.

 You can read between the lines and see that along with dollar amounts, the pharmaceutical industry has been forced to disclose their modus operandi for conducting business. They pepper our consciousness with their propaganda and PR, and now we see that they also actively recruit our trusted advisers who persuade us to become part of their statistics and "research."

Haven't we all wondered how it is possible that so many drugs could hit the market in so little time? It seems like every week there is a new ad on television promoting some new drug.

 The latest trend seems to be companion drugs - drugs to help the other drugs you are taking. How can people not realize this kind of treatment only makes them sicker? It is clearly not curing anything - only suppressing symptoms and causing new ones.

 Which are, of course, new opportunities for even more drug sales. These insights into the money trail of the pharmaceutical industry show us how it is possible for them to get the new drugs trialed, tested, promoted, and disseminated so quickly - they seduce doctors to participate and counsel us on their behalf.

Full story here...http://www.naturalnews.com/041848_doctors_bribery_payoffs.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 31, 2013)

This is something I've been ranting about for the past 35 years, for the past 15 of which I've had weekly confirmation and updates through my student who is a pharmacist.

I've sat in open-mouthed wonder at commercials such as the one for Abilify, (Aripiprazole), which is used as a companion for lithium or Valproate in the treatment of depression and bi-polar disorder ... 


[h=2]Warnings[/h]   Make sure your doctor knows if you are pregnant or breastfeeding,  have a history of seizures, or have experienced symptoms of neuroleptic  malignant syndrome (NMS) in the past. Tell your doctor if you have  history of heart attack, stroke, heart failure, heart or blood vessel  disease, heart rhythm problems, or high or low blood pressure.


   For some children, teens, and young adults, this medicine can  increase thoughts of suicide. Tell your doctor right away if the person  who takes this medicine becomes very depressed or has suicidal thoughts.  Report any new, unusual, or worsening thoughts or behaviors, such as  trouble sleeping, anxiety or panic attacks, sudden mood changes, or  sudden bursts of energy. Also report violent behavior or dangerous  impulses. Tell your doctor if you or anyone in your family has bipolar  disorder or has tried to commit suicide.


   Tell your doctor if you have diabetes because this medicine may  raise your blood sugar. You may need to check your blood sugar more  often. The *oral liquid* form of this medicine contains sugar.


   Check with your doctor right away if you have twitching or muscle  movements you cannot control (often in your face, tongue, or jaw). These  could be symptoms of a movement disorder called tardive dyskinesia.  This disorder may not go away, even after you stop taking this medicine.


   Stop using this medicine and check with your doctor right away if  you have a high fever, sweating, confusion, uneven heartbeat, or muscle  stiffness. These could be symptoms of a serious condition called  neuroleptic malignant syndrome (NMS).


   This medicine should not be used to treat Alzheimer disease or  dementia in elderly adults because of an increased risk for stroke and  other side effects.


   The *oral disintegrating tablet* form of this medicine contains phenylalanine. Make sure your doctor knows if you have phenylketonuria (PKU).


   This medicine may make you dizzy or drowsy. Do not drive, use  machines, or do anything else that could be dangerous until you know how  this medicine affects you. Stand or sit up slowly if you feel  lightheaded or dizzy.


   This medicine lowers the number of some types of blood cells in  your body. Because of this, you may bleed or get infections more easily.  To help with these problems, avoid being near people who are sick or  have infections. Wash your hands often. Stay away from rough sports or  other situations where you could be bruised, cut, or injured. Brush and  floss your teeth gently. Be careful when using sharp objects, including  razors and fingernail clippers.


   You may get overheated more easily while you use this medicine. Be  careful if you exercise often or are in high heat or humidity. Drink  plenty of water and stay out of the sun. If your body gets too hot, you  might feel dizzy, weak, tired, or confused. You might vomit or have an  upset stomach.


   Your doctor will need to check your blood or urine at regular  visits while you are using this medicine. Be sure to keep all  appointments.



[h=2]Possible side effects[/h][h=3]Summary[/h]   [h=4]Call your doctor right away if you notice any of these side effects:[/h]   Allergic reaction: Itching or hives, swelling in your face or  hands, swelling or tingling in your mouth or throat, chest tightness,  trouble breathing
   Anxiety, irritability, nervousness, restlessness, or trouble sleeping
   Change in how much or how often you urinate
   Chest pain, fast or slow heartbeat
   Confusion, unusual behavior, depressed mood, or thoughts of hurting yourself or others
   Excessive hunger or thirst, increased urination, and weakness
   Extreme sleepiness or weakness with nausea, vomiting, or diarrhea
   Fever, chills, cough, sore throat, and body aches
   Fever, sweating, confusion, uneven heartbeat, or muscle stiffness
   Lightheadedness, dizziness, or fainting
   Problems with balance or walking
   Seizures or tremors
   Swelling in your hands, ankles, or feet
   Trouble swallowing
   Twitching or muscle movements you cannot control (often in your face, tongue, or jaw)
   Unusual bleeding, bruising, or weakness
   [h=4]If you notice these less serious side effects, talk with your doctor:[/h]   Blurred vision
   Change in appetite
   Drooling
   Nausea, vomiting, constipation, heartburn, or upset stomach
   Tiredness
   Unexpected weight gain or loss
   If you notice other side effects that you think are caused by this medicine, tell your doctor.




Along with its needed effects, a medicine may cause some unwanted  effects. Although not all of these side effects may occur, if they do  occur they may need medical attention.


_Check with your doctor immediately_ if any of the following side effects occur:
[h=4]More common[/h]

Difficulty with speaking

drooling

loss of balance control

muscle trembling, jerking, or stiffness

restlessness

shuffling walk

stiffness of the limbs

twisting movements of the body

uncontrolled movements, especially of the face, neck, and back
[h=4]Less common[/h]

Blurred vision

dizziness

headache

inability to move the eyes

increased blinking or spasms of the eyelid

nervousness



pounding in the ears

slow or fast heartbeat

sticking out the tongue

trouble with breathing or swallowing

unusual facial expressions


[h=4]Rare[/h]

Convulsions

fast heartbeat

high fever

high or low blood pressure

increased sweating

lip smacking or puckering

loss of bladder control

muscle spasm or jerking of all extremities



puffing of the cheeks

rapid or worm-like movements of the tongue

severe muscle stiffness

sudden loss of consciousness

tiredness

uncontrolled chewing movements

uncontrolled movements of the arms and legs

unusually pale skin


[h=4]Incidence not known[/h]

Hives or welts

itching skin

itching, puffiness, or swelling of the eyelids or around the eyes, face, lips, or tongue

large, hive-like swelling on the face, eyelids, lips, tongue, throat, hands, legs, feet, or sex organs

redness of the skin

shortness of breath

skin rash

tightness in the chest

unusual tiredness or weakness

wheezing


_Get emergency help immediately if any of the following symptoms of overdose occur:_
[h=4]Symptoms of overdose[/h]

Bigger, dilated, or enlarged pupils (black part of the eye)

diarrhea

fast, pounding, or irregular heartbeat or pulse

increased sensitivity of the eyes to light

lack or loss of strength

nausea

sleepiness or unusual drowsiness

vomiting


Some  side effects may occur that usually do not need medical attention.  These side effects may go away during treatment as your body adjusts to  the medicine. Also, your health care professional may be able to tell  you about ways to prevent or reduce some of these side effects. Check  with your health care professional if any of the following side effects  continue or are bothersome or if you have any questions about them:
[h=4]More common[/h]

Acid or sour stomach

anxiety

belching

blurred vision

difficulty having a bowel movement (stool)

dry mouth

fear

fever

headache

heartburn

hyperventilation

inability to sit still

indigestion



irritability

lightheadedness

need to keep moving

nervousness

rash

runny nose

shaking

sleeplessness

sore throat

stomach discomfort, upset, or pain

trouble sleeping

unable to sleep

weight gain


[h=4]Less common[/h]

Accidental injury

bloating or swelling of the face, arms, hands, lower legs, or feet

body aches or pain

congestion

coughing

difficulty with moving

dryness or soreness of throat

hoarseness

increased appetite

increased salivation

joint pain



muscle aching or cramping

muscle pains or stiffness

rapid weight gain

sneezing

stuffy nose

swollen joints

tender, swollen glands in the neck

tingling of the hands or feet

tremor

unusual weight gain or loss

voice changes





Other  side effects not listed may also occur in some patients. If you notice  any other effects, check with your healthcare professional.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


So here's your choice: deal with a little bit of schizophrenia / bi-polar disorder through counseling or other non-invasive methods, or take your medication like a good little patient and run the certain risk of developing far more life-threatening disorders.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2013)

> Other side effects


What's left? !!  .. 

Doctors don't like me at all ... because  I like to think through and research whatever they say. .. and 99% of the time I veto their advice ..  I find I'm at my healthy best when I totally avoid them altogether,  and just live a healthy lifestyle.  
Went for a yearly physical in 2012 ... they tried HARD to come up with _something_ to give me a drug for .... 

I don't like their game!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't even go for usual annual visits anymore, I don't want the radiation of yearly mammograms, etc.  I'd rather research a natural remedy if I have a problem. 

 I wasn't pre-diabetic yet, but my numbers on fasting glucose were getting higher, and type 2 diabetes is common in my immedite family.  So, now I take a Chromium Picolinate daily, and a Bitter Melon supplement now and then, especially if I eat some sweet desserts. 

 I try to steer clear of all prescription drugs if I can, and I also haven't taken a flu shot in years, even though they're intent to stick everyone with that poison.  The more I read, the more I learn that doctors are not that knowledgeable about the drugs they're paid to push, and I'm not willing to be a guinea pig...only to have a TV ad for lawyers telling me how I can sue once my health is down the tubes...gonna try to avoid that road.


----------



## nan (Sep 1, 2013)

What really gets up my nose is the way tv is promoting Nurofen for babies,  and children,  imagine how many children and adults are going to end up with kidney failure in years to come,what happened to parenting with out having to use all these drugs. I wont take any prescription drugs or vaccinations either.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2013)

For your consideration:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2013)

Good guide Pappy! ositive: :coolthumb:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 1, 2013)

It seems to me like doctors DO try to find some reason to put patients on some kinds of drugs, and one of the first things they ask is whether you are depressed.
 After I was in the bad car crash, and was seeing the doctor because of memory problems, and head concussion, they wanted to put me on anti-depressants. When I refused, it showed up in my medical records as me refusing treatment, when I later applied to try and get a disability. 

My mother did not believe in vaccinations, and for the most part, I don't think they are a good thing either. Now that the kids who got polio shots back in the 50s are having medical issues from those childhood vaccines,  I am glad that I didn't have to have one.
The only medicine that I take is for my heart, and even that I question, but I think it does help .

I read through that huge list of warnings for the Bi-polar drug treatment, and it definitely seems like the cure is a lot worse than the original problem, and it is definitely better to look for other ways to treat it.
Sadly, schools are no help, and often urge the parents to put their kids on medications, rather than work with the child to help resolve the problem. 
We didn't ever have the school shootings until they developed Prozac and started pushing Ritalin and other drugs on the developing school children. 
Almost all, if not all, of the school shooters have been on prescribed drugs of the Prozac type, or trying to quit those drugs. I haven't seen documentation, but I believe that most of the other mass shooters that we have had have either been on these drugs, or were in a mind control experiment at college. 
This article talks about some of the school shooters, and there are many others, if you search it out.

http://www.cchrflorida.org/blog/antidepressants-are-a-prescription-for-mass-shootings/


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)

Did somebody say, "Florida"?  Why am I not surprised.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Did somebody say, "Florida"?  Why am I not surprised.



I think they could get rid of a lot of those prescription drug problems if they'd just join the parade and legalize marijuana.










*_This has been a public service announcement paid for by the Make Weed Legal Committee. I'm SifuPhil and I approve of this message_.*


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)

Slowly, but surely, the news seems to be reporting progress.  Long time coming.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 2, 2013)

_99 Times out of 100 the side effectrs are far worse than the original ailment, it's mind boggling when you research the side effects of the meds the Doctor has put you on, i would prefer to treat it naturally if i can, but i feel Doctors are getting very greedy , i stopped seeing a doctor as he was charging $65 for only a few minutes which felt very rushed and impersonal,and always pushing the new drugs onto you, i now have a doctor who Bulk bills so no cost to me._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I think they could get rid of a lot of those prescription drug problems if they'd just join the parade and legalize marijuana.
> *_This has been a public service announcement paid for by the Make Weed Legal Committee. I'm SifuPhil and I approve of this message_.*



It's been proven to be very beneficial for a lot of medical conditions, especially the oil, they've been successfully treating older dogs with painful arthritis and other conditions, giving them some quality of life in their old age.  I'd use something like that any day, over prescription drugs.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's been proven to be very beneficial for a lot of medical conditions, especially the oil, they've been successfully treating older dogs with painful arthritis and other conditions, giving them some quality of life in their old age.  I'd use something like that any day, over prescription drugs.



It's tough sometimes for me to keep a fair, unbiased view of medical marijuana because I was a recreational user for so many years. Still, you can't help but see the stories about its use with dogs, horses, all sorts of critters in fact, even children now are beginning to be prescribed the herb for seizures and other afflictions that all the King's horses can't help. 

Mr. Tosh's use illustrated yet another dimension, that of the spiritual / religious connection that it enhances.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 8, 2015)

I am just back from FL where my wife and I visited her parents.  Her dad has Alzheimer's but her mom has been the source of our most recent worries.  She went from someone with mild dementia, but walking with a walker, to someone who is now dependent on fulltime care givers in the space of a few months.  She started exhibiting paranoid symptoms, started talking about suicide and then became verbally aggressive.  So, of course the doctor put her on an anti-psychotic (Abilify) to go with an anti-anxiety drug and an anti-depressant.  So, what did all this do?  I made her a zombie, unable to speak coherently much of the time, unable to move, confined to bed or wheelchair, unable to feed herself or use the toilet.  Keeps her eyes shut most of the time.  We talked with the psychiatrist who prescribed the Abilify and his said we could take her off the drug, but warned that the aggressive behaviour might return.  I read the same warnings as I saw at the beginning of this thread and wondered why in the world would ANYONE take this?


----------



## AprilT (Nov 8, 2015)

That Guy said:


> Did somebody say, "Florida"?  Why am I not surprised.



:iagree:Yep!  I moved back here thinking I had maybe two good years left, so what could go wrong living out those days.



Bobw235 said:


> I am just back from FL where my wife and I visited her parents.  Her dad has Alzheimer's but her mom has been the source of our most recent worries.  She went from someone with mild dementia, but walking with a walker, to someone who is now dependent on fulltime care givers in the space of a few months.  She started exhibiting paranoid symptoms, started talking about suicide and then became verbally aggressive.  So, of course the doctor put her on an anti-psychotic (Abilify) to go with an anti-anxiety drug and an anti-depressant.  So, what did all this do?  I made her a zombie, unable to speak coherently much of the time, unable to move, confined to bed or wheelchair, unable to feed herself or use the toilet.  Keeps her eyes shut most of the time.  We talked with the psychiatrist who prescribed the Abilify and his said we could take her off the drug, but warned that the aggressive behaviour might return.  I read the same warnings as I saw at the beginning of this thread and wondered why in the world would ANYONE take this?



Seriously, there's much about the look and weather to love in the state, but, you really have to be your own watch dog and champion on health matters here in this state, the place has it's poor reputations for good reasons.  I love hate the place for many reasons, the weather and my own mobility issues are the main things keeping me put in this place.  If not for my pain issues, I'd probably would have moved again even if it meant to a colder climate at this point, but, I so love the weather, most days, still doesn't stop me from thinking about leaving.  I've never experienced such a medically corrupt place to this degree before.  a lot of snake oil docs as well.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 8, 2015)

Pappy said:


> For your consideration:



This chart has to be totally inaccurate.  Under Colds/Flu not one mention of Chicken soup.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Nov 8, 2015)

Reminds me of the cartoon that shows a chicken serving soup to another chicken who is in bed with a cold.  The first chicken says: "Eat it....it's good for you and besides that, it's nobody we know."


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 8, 2015)

jujube said:


> Reminds me of the cartoon that shows a chicken serving soup to another chicken who is in bed with a cold.  The first chicken says: "Eat it....it's good for you and besides that, it's nobody we know."



That's  Far Side cartoon.  It was on a Far Side calendar I had.  Far Side cartoons are funny as all getout.  I especially love the ones about cows.


----------



## hangover (Nov 10, 2015)

They just convicted a doctor in California on three counts of second degree murder, for subscribing drugs that they overdosed on.

Big Pharma takes a hit.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 12, 2015)

My doctor doesn't like to see me either because I won't take what he wants me to. He has written me prescriptions for cholesterol and some kind of bone density medications that I refused to fill and never took them. He asked me why and I told him, the side effects sounds like they were going to be worse than the problem. Oh, you could tell he didn't like that but I didn't care! It's my body, not his and I'm the one that has to deal with the side effects day by day!!!! I do get the mammograms yearly because my mother had breast cancer. But, I've got news for them, if I should have ANY kind of cancer, I will NOT take chemo!!!! I would rather live a life with quality than to go through what I witnessed my husband going through. All it did was prolong his misery! It never stopped the cancer!!!! If I have breast cancer, they can just cut them off!


----------



## 911 (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh, the horror stories I could tell you about illegal scripts writing in PA by our good doctors. So, it's just not happening in Florida.


----------

